# Shappell DX3000



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

FYI Meijers has the Shappell Shelter DX3000 Deluxe for $209 and BassPro will price match so I was able to get my BP points. Just set it up in the family room and it is a pretty nice shelter.


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

I have had my DX3000 for 2 seasons now. There are a couple tips I can share with you. I had to find some better velcro for holding the two trap doors open. When it's windy out they would not stay open with the little piece of velcro they provide you with.
I also had to make an anchor to hold you down in high winds. I just tied another 4' piece of rope to the pull rope. At the end of the rope I put about a 14" long piece of 2" x 2" with a hole in the middle so I could tie a knot through it. Then you just drill a hole in the ice and put the piece of wood down in it. Works great.
Another thing to watch for is you have to be a little careful when you take the shanty down not to pinch or rip the canvas in the conduit pieces. Also never store it away when it's wet or it will shrink badly and give you a hard time the next time you try to put it up. If it gets wet just take it home and put it back together in your garage or basement until it fully drys.
I sprayed mine down with Camp Dry this fall so that if it snows while your fishing the top won't get so wet.


----------



## Big Rig (Nov 9, 2001)

When you cut your holes inside make sure to bring the Auger cover with you inside and put it back on right away. Last night i was setting my DX4000 up on the lake and drilled my holes and was going to walk out the door when a gust of wind caught the door way and did a wonderful slap job across the Auger Blade and left a nice 12" slash in the door.


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

I actually cut my holes before I slide the shanty over them. I use my auger as a measure to know how far apart to make the holes and to ensure they are in a straight line. I leave my auger outside the shanty while fishing.


----------



## Big Rig (Nov 9, 2001)

It's a little harder with the 4000 as they kitty corner the holes instead of all in a row - when there's a little snow on the lakes you can just open it up set it up walk around inside a bit and it will leave a nice impression of where your holes are you just have to make sure you lift it up and over -- the only problem was there was no snow on the lake last night !!


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

I forgot about the holes being on opposite sides on the 4000 model. I had a friend who ripped his shanty and he used one of those patch kits they sell at Meijers in the camping asile for tents. It actually held quite nicely. I was surprised the glue held on the patch but it did.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

With the holes across corners like the 4000, you could drill one hole, and after placing the shanty, drill the second on the outside in the approximate position, and then slide in a pivot fashion to get the floor over the right place, almost like spinning it into place....seems like it would be fairly easy Just a suggestion.

I am glad I use the 3000 I don't have to worry about that feature...but I can see the problem and will have to deal with it when I next upgrade...

I have also used those patch kits, as long as the fabric is VERY DRY, they work well...and will hold up. I add a row of stiching around it to insure that it doesn't come off, and lasts the life of the shanty...Did that with my old Viking it lasted me 8 years ( course I had to rebuild that wood floor twice lol )


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

To cut holes w/out snow. I trace the whole square with the same bolt that i screw into the ice on windy days. to fix the rips in one of my old shanties (plastic) I used duck tape then stitched the edges with dental flase. Evin worked in the zipper area.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I've had my 3000 for two years and put my first tear in it about an inch. I'm just going to use a glue stick(the kind you use to put inserts in arrows) Has anybody tried this when fixin canvas?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I've had my viking for so long I can guess the holes pretty good....
might hafta get me a DX3000 this year....


----------



## adjusted2 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi

I would be interested in hearing what modifacations, if any, everyone has made to their Shappells. 

I have a suggestion as to getting the holes drilled in the right places for the 3000. 

I painted 4 small orange lines using jig paint on the outside of the plastic floor extending up the fabric 2 inches marking each outside edge of each hole so that I knew where to drill my holes so that they would line up. After drilling the holes, just slide the shanty over them and as long as you are within the marks, the holes will center evey time.

I have made some modifacations over the six years that I have owned my 3000. 

I built a shelf inside my shanty by installing 2 shelf brackets with self tapping screws to the conduit uprights. Just make shure that you install them abouve or below the conduit joint. I chose below. When the shanty folds flat, the brackets will also fold flat. On top of the brackets, I placed a 1x10 on them held in place with 2 bolts and wingnuts. I placed a bolted lap joint in the shelf so that it can be taken apart and placed on the floor when taking the shanty down. This is great to get things off the floor and create a little more room inside. I also place my camera and vexlar on this shelf which makes viewing that much easier.

I have created several tears/burns in the fabric and have repaired it with duct tape. I have yet had a repair come apart on me. Make sure you use a quality tape, there are some on the market that are inferior.

Most people place their lanterns between the holes and I bet everyone has melted the window flap or the exterior fabric. If not you will. Well, I did melt the window flap and ended up cutting it off. But i did leave a 1 inch flap in place to attach hemostats, depth finder, clothspins etc.... I just leave these there even when I put the shanty away. I added Heat Resistant duct tape in strips between the holes where my lantern goes in strips 2 foot wide extending up 3 foot to protect the frabic from burning. I have knocked the lantern into the side wall 2 x now and because of this makeshift "heat shield" i did not do a burn thru. 

I also made a base for the lantern out of 1/4" plywood that has 1x3 1/2 strips glued on the bottom that are the same size as the ribs in the shanty. they are spaced the same as the rib spacing in the floor and this gives me a flat sturdy base to set my lantern on. I was never a fan of setting the lantern on the floor joint. again this piece stay in the shanty when folded.

One last one, I drilled a hole in the trap covers and installed a bungy with a hook on it by threading it thru the hole and knotting it. when open, I just hook it to the upright pole. I made it tight and the lids stays put. 

Any other ideas or modifactaions?


Good fishing

Mark


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

on my 3000 I put knee braces from the center hinge bolts on a 45 deg to each end. it seem to help when I put it up and take it down. I also added two more poles on top ,and one front and back half way up these help in the wind to keep the sag out of the sides. I also anchor it by drilling holes through the ice out side each door I then drop a pc of conduit with A eye bolt in the center weighted on one end down each hole with a ratchet strap hooked to them pull it up tight it hold work very well. we all know what the 3000 is like in the wind I can't run that fast


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

I have had the Shappel S3000 for 5 years...a two holer...Maybe it's the beer? But it's not a major hassle to get it up, or drill a couple holes...the holes are 3.5 feet apart. Auger them before you fold the shanty out...You wouldn't light the bowl before you add the smoke?!?! Hopefully, you aren't using the new Binsford mod 454 V-8 powered auger to drill the holes from the inside!? Remember CO2 poisoning?!
It's easy, with the folded up shanty beside you drill the first hole, then put one foot in front of the other 3 times and drill a second hole... 
Now crack open the Stroh's...Enjoy...
To keep it from blowing away...pack snow 4-6 inches deep on the windward side first before you un-fold...or if not sure about the windward side then piss, and if it blows on your leg then pack the snow on that side of the shanty.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Strohs ?? Pi$$??
same thing!!!
Accky!!!!


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

Stroh's 

I miss Frankenmuths dark beer...I guess a tornado took it out and the new brewery hasn't been finished yet...


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

These are great ideas. Through the yrs. I've done many of the same things as you guys. My problem is with mouse holes.Lots of them last year. Instead of duct tape, I found that Tyvek tape is increadibly strong & it sticks to everything.Stuff isn't cheap, but any carpenter has it. P.S. Can't believe I'm actually supporting a Jeff Gordon sponsor...he-he good luck...MJ


----------



## steve0 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am looking at buying a tent for the first time and looking at a shappell 4000 i am wondering how many can fish in this tent if the material is fairly tough fire retardent from a heater and if it is just any good any help that can be offerd is appreciated thanks


----------

